# New Timer - Your Ideas!



## zakblak (May 5, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am currently in the planning stage of a new web based speedcubing timer. I will be developing this new timer on my own. I have already come up with some basic ideal functions which are listed below.

Custom inspection time and more, including official WCA timing option
Time visuals such as tables and graphing, displaying more in depth informaiton such as daily average, and weekly average.
Import times saved as cookies from other online timers.
Log in and access from any computer.
effective scrambles for all major cubes.
Multiple custom cubes, each with individual stats
Custom layout and colors

I am asking for more ideas as to what you other cubers would like to see in a browser based timer.
I know that most of these features can be found in other timers, but I have yet to find an online timer that brings all of these features together.


Once again, please respond with any of your ideas

-- Thanks


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 5, 2014)

CS Timer. Everything they have done is right so far imo. 

It just needs to be more customizable and needs a better settings layout. The options menu is a little weird. 

I would say that is a great reference for a good timer. Lots of good ideas.

Check it out.


----------



## zakblak (May 5, 2014)

I currently do use CS timer. But they have no log in, so you have to be on the same computer. They do not have an advanced graph time viewer, which is really helpful to see progress. And they don't allow you to create custom cubes. Thanks for you're response, I do plan on sort of basing my timer off of cs timer.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 5, 2014)

Log in would be a huge +. Facebook or a google log in. Something to keep times, like you said, across every computer you use. I would like to see enough sessions for every puzzle not just a random amount of sessions like 9.


----------



## Cuber9991 (May 5, 2014)

One thing that csTimer took off of their website is WCA scramble format. For 4x4 and up there is only SiGN which I hate. So please have WCA scramble format.


----------



## Frubix (May 5, 2014)

Something that tells you how fast your next solve needs the be to make your average of X better, I've been wanting this for months, and it would be very very cool, also good for dealing with nerves(nerve practice for comps)


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 5, 2014)

Here are some more requests:
-Saving scrambles
-Being able to create your own ways of averaging, such as if you wanted to do like 250 or like ao75. I don't know why you would, but it would be nice to be able to, and then you could set your own percent of solves to discard.
-If there is going to be a log in thing, an app would be nice too


----------



## Petro Leum (May 5, 2014)

graphs and statistics like in prisma puzzle timer, maybe better!

what i used to dislike about the graphs in prisma puzzle timer is that long periods of not practicing where also shown in teh graph but would unnecessarily reduce the space for valid information (night times were there as spaces too). it kinda needed an option to only show the times in which solves have been regular, or, as a new idea, show all solves with the same interval so that the graph shows "improvement per solve/time spent solving" instead of "improvement in real time"


----------



## zakblak (May 5, 2014)

I like the idea of custom averaging, also the app could be a future addition.


----------



## zakblak (May 5, 2014)

Okay this is an awesome idea, thanks a lot for posting it! I think It will most likely have to let you choose which average it is based on such as average of 10,50 or 100, or even one of the custom averages rocky0701 mentioned.


----------



## naliuj (May 12, 2014)

You'd probably want a login feature so that it's accessible on other computers. And then maybe being able to export times to an Excel spreadsheet. I always wanted that in a timer. I don't have much experience with coding so I don't know how reasonable that would be.


----------



## SolveThatCube (May 12, 2014)

Frubix said:


> Something that tells you how fast your next solve needs the be to make your average of X better, I've been wanting this for months, and it would be very very cool, also good for dealing with nerves(nerve practice for comps)


 
That would be very cool.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (May 12, 2014)

I would love to have a qqtimr ish thing but you also can save youre times. lets say I am doing 2x2 and I want to do 3x3 I need to reset my times to get a valid avg


----------



## Carrot (May 12, 2014)

Cuber9991 said:


> One thing that csTimer took off of their website is WCA scramble format. For 4x4 and up there is only SiGN which I hate. So please have WCA scramble format.



In the scramble menu pick: WCA, and in the type menu select your puzzle. Ta da, WCA format



Spoiler



the menu should be something like:
WCA <------ Pick that one
input
=== WCA ===
2x2x2
3x3x3
...


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I would love to have a qqtimr ish thing but you also can save youre times. lets say I am doing 2x2 and I want to do 3x3 I need to reset my times to get a valid avg


You can just go to a different session.


----------



## Amress (May 12, 2014)

it would be great to have an import scrambles feature as well as a large storing capacity ( most timers crash after ~500 solves )


----------



## Coolster01 (May 12, 2014)

It would be awesome to figure out custom averages where I could choose anything. qqTimer has this but not cstimer. I want to know ao25 or any average really, but cstimer is limited


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 12, 2014)

A feature I've always wanted is to be able to save scrambles; you can do that on qqtimer, but only for a limited time (while you have the session open; as soon as you change the session you lose the scrambles). Yes, you could just keep easy/hard/lol/etc. scrambles on a document or something, but assuming you have the log-in feature it would be convenient to have a section where you can store your favorite scrambles.


----------



## supercavitation (May 12, 2014)

Would you be able to add an option where it doesn't show you your time until you stop the timer? I always find myself checking how I'm doing on time, and that slows me down. Having an option to prevent that would be extremely helpful.


----------



## Cuber9991 (May 12, 2014)

Carrot said:


> In the scramble menu pick: WCA, and in the type menu select your puzzle. Ta da, WCA format
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feel kinda stupid now haha. Thanks for telling me how to fix it!


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 13, 2014)

i have an idea for a feature, that will be really great
my idea is to create a community around the timer, i mean, that you can share with your friends, or with random people your times, to compete, even to compare, in example, you open the timer, then you see, a little tab, with your friends, if you click on it, it displays the time in 3x3x3 (avg and single) of them by the side of the user name, if you click on a name, you should be able to see the profile, how the profile works, you start a session, the you finish your avg 5, 12 or 100 and, then you click on share and your times are saved, with the respective scramble for comparative purpose, it will be the facebook for speedcubing...


----------



## applemobile (May 13, 2014)

Voice activated split time. So you could audibly state points during the solve when the timer would note the time.


----------



## applemobile (May 13, 2014)

MadaraMangekyou said:


> i have an idea for a feature, that will be really great
> my idea is to create a community around the timer, i mean, that you can share with your friends, or with random people your times, to compete, even to compare, in example, you open the timer, then you see, a little tab, with your friends, if you click on it, it displays the time in 3x3x3 (avg and single) of them by the side of the user name, if you click on a name, you should be able to see the profile, how the profile works, you start a session, the you finish your avg 5, 12 or 100 and, then you click on share and your times are saved, with the respective scramble for comparative purpose, it will be the facebook for speedcubing...




Do you mean like http://www.twisttheweb.com/


----------



## MadaraMangekyou (May 13, 2014)

applemobile said:


> Do you mean like http://www.twisttheweb.com/


i didn't know the website!, it has all the features i described in my last post?

about the timer: it could have a time simulator, i mean if you are in your 3rd solve, it will display in example: 22.60 22.80 22.70 .... (if your next time is worst than 22.80 your avg will be: 22.75) (if your time is better than 22.60 your avg will be 22.65), an the same for the fifth and fourth solve... you will know in advance how your avg could vary if you score a better o a worse time...


----------



## qq280833822 (May 14, 2014)

cstimer with 'custom average' function:
http://www.cstimer.net/new/

If the new function doesnot cause some other bugs, I'll release it to main version soon.


----------



## benskoning (Jul 19, 2014)

I like it but I don't see people using this when things like qqtimer and prisma exist.


----------



## goodatthis (Jul 19, 2014)

Literally I think the best timer is one that combines all of the great features from some great timers into one. Maybe including an alg trainer as well. So if you could find a way to combine elements from qqtimer, CStimer, prisma, etc, all into one so there's no things lacking from one timer, that would be great. Then further down the line a mobile app with better features than the current ones would be great too !


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2014)

I'll try it out later tonight.


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm willing to beta-test for you if you need one! Maybe combine like CSTimer and Prisma Timer into one


----------



## TheCuber23 (Jul 21, 2014)

Everything that other people said earlier and the option for the timer to alert you when you get a PB (Single, Mo3, Ao5, etc.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 21, 2014)

Make it tablet friendly,ie, you can start the timer by tapping the timer


----------



## Imago (Jul 21, 2014)

im willng to beta test for you


----------



## DGCubes (Jul 22, 2014)

This sounds awesome! I do have some suggestions:

-Have custom relays. For example if I wanted to do a relay of 5 2x2s and 5 3x3s, I could just put those cubes in and it would give me scrambles, instead of just a specific set of relays.
-Unlimited sessions, and naming sessions. Say I had a really good 3x3 avg of 12. I could name that session "PB avg 12," or something along those lines. Unlimited sessions would also help.

Basically just my problems with qqtimer that nobody has brought up yet.  Good luck!


----------



## tpt8899 (Jul 22, 2014)

Please make the colors, etc. very customizble. Awesome Stats/Graphing features maybe? Unlimited sessions and naming sessions would be amazing as said above. Maybe also have a downloadable version of it that syncs up with your email/facebook/cloud service?

Edit:
Maybe also an option to hide the time while solving?

Edit:
Any timetable for first release?


----------

